# Right Stuff Rear Disc Brake Installation Help



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok... So I tried bolting up my rear disc brake conversion kit on my 70 GTO tonight... The installation guide provided with the kit was useless and their tech support video wasn't very helpful to my application, plus it's tough to tell which side of the car they're working on. My rear has drop axles, not C-clip, and I wanted to use the dust shields but in the video they use a C clip rear and they don't use the dust shields. My rear is from a Chevy but it should work just the same. Does anyone have some pictures of their installation? Basically I've had a long day and can't seem to wrap my head around something that should be simple and I need someone to idiot-proof this for me..... Much obliged.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's my attempt to install the driver's side with the dust shields. The front of the car is to the left in these pictures. As you can see my hardware is at least an inch too short and I only have three bolts, not four.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Then I tried putting the axle back in and the hole for the axle on the dust shield and new axle flange was not large enough for the axle bearing to go through. So I took the dust shield off and tried without. My hardware is still too short. Am I supposed to remove the large bearing to install the dust shield? Should I just throw the dust shield away and not worry about it? Why is my hardware too short? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Did Right Stuff confirm/know that you had a Chevy rear end when you ordered it.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I bought the kit off my buddy who sold me the car. He's the one who installed the rear end in the first place before I bought it. If there were going to be any compatibility issues he would have known before he sold me the kit. He's built more GTO's than I can count.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

The caliper bracket the one that holds the caliper on should move more towards the axle flange & then the bolts would be long enough. It looks as though you have the wrong brackets for the axle. I would say call Right stuff & if you have the package with the parts number on it give them the part number & ask if you have the correct kit for your rear end. The way you have it in the pics is the correct way it should go on ,, but the caliper brkt. should be flush with your axle flange . Then with it all in place the axle will go in next & be flush against the other side( outside of the flange) then the bolts will go right in. You will also need all 4 nuts & bolts. Not having all the bolts for you kit lets me know that is not the correct kit you need for your rear end. Some of the late modle rear ends use 1 fixed bolt/stud in the flange & some only require 3 , so your kit is most likely the wrong kit for your rear end. Also I think the kit for the 12 bolt has 4 spacers for the caliper brkt. that fit where the space is in your pic now. They look like fat washers so the caliper is spaced correctly so the caliper is placed where it should be because I think the rotors are the thick type that has a double side & not just a thin single sided rotor for your application.


----------

